# Highbury (Cemetery) made the newspaper!



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, after more than 10 years of trying, I finally made it into our city newspaper, the Akron Beacon Journal. Even though the weather ruined trick-or-treat, the response from the article has been overwhelming. Tons of people still stopped by to check things out and I'm still getting friends congratulating me...

...and I made the cover of the Community section!










The online article is here.

As an added bonus, I got a letter in the mail today from a small local theater asking if I'd be interested in volunteering with their set-building department. Hmmm...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Kuddos! Great article!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, good write up! And the theater, cool!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats Highbury!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Everyone's getting famous around here! Congrats!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Way to go! That was a great article and you came off really well (way to fool them). I got a kick out of your answer to, Do you see dead peoples. And now the chance to work with a theater group. That will keep your creative juices flowing. Good luck. Or should I say break a leg?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The "Do you see dead people?" question was funny Nice to see a One Day Only display getting a write-up as well.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Fantastic job! Loved the article, Mike. You should feel very proud. You've got a great yard display there. A real inspiration to me I know. 

Who's the theatre company? You know that Jody and I have done community theatre for many, many years. Maybe we'll get together some time soon.

Cheers!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Way to go Highbury!! ^5


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats Highbury!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice write up and a great interview. I enjoyed reading your answers to some of the questions, as they mirrored my own growing up/haunting experience. Congrats on well deserved recognition!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ditto, nice write up and super display!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great write up and loved the answers to your questions. Keep up the great work you are doing.


----------

